# TL-WA850RE - Range Extender has no internet connectivity



## tiddoo (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello

I have TL-WA850RE which was working happily with TP-Link router TD-W8961ND until I changed the ISP who flashed it back to factory settings to configure the new connection. This caused the RE to stop working.

Initially, it was connecting to the router but without internet with the error exactly shown on this page http://www.tp-link.com/en/faq-691.html (What should I do if my computer is connected to the TL-WA850RE but can't connect to the Internet?)

I followed the resolution steps given on the same page and set to get a static IP – 192.168.0.254. Then I noticed that the RE is not able to connect to the router because the router can assign IP addresses starting only from 192.168.1.100 and the requested static IP is not in its range. If I change the RE static IP to bring it in the router’s range of IPs, RE connects to the router but it still cannot connect to the internet and I can verify it using the wired connection from RE to the laptop/desktop.

Can someone please help me resolve this? I am attaching the screenshots of RE settings and Router settings for your reference.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

> I followed the resolution steps given on the same page and set to get a static IP – 192.168.0.254. Then I noticed that the RE is not able to connect to the router because the router can assign IP addresses starting only from 192.168.1.100 and the requested static IP is not in its range.




Change the RE address to 192.168.1.254
you can change the IP Pool Count down to 50 instead of 101 on the router also.


----------



## tiddoo (Jul 1, 2016)

> Change the RE address to 192.168.1.254


Thanks - I tried it but the problem still persists giving the same error.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds like a configuration issue, have you using the Quick Setup feature.
How to configure my TL-WA850RE via Web GUI to extend an existing wireless network’s coverage? - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------

